# Sicherheitsschrauben gegen Diebstahl der Sattelstütze und Lenker?



## RoyalRula (5. Juli 2009)

Servus Radlgemeinde,
baue gerade eine neues Stadtbike auf, was auch immer draussen stehen wird. Problem ist, das sowohl der Rahmen als auch Stütze Vorbau und Lenker aus Titan sind, was ja relativ teuer ist. den Rahmen kann man mit einem guten Schloss sichern, aber gibt es für Sattelklemme und Vorbau spezielle Anti Diebstahl Schrauben, das man die Sachen nicht gleich mit einem Standartimbus in 20 Sekunden abbauen kann?
Danke für die Infos!
Philipp


----------



## Azrael2011 (5. Juli 2009)

gibt es,pitlock und noch son anderes system wo ich immo auf den namen nich komme.

http://www.pitlock.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LOLmaker (5. Juli 2009)

bei pitlock gibt es glaube ich 256 verschiedene arten von schlüsseln und es ist ziemlich teuer ^^
pitlock würde ich net empfehlen hatte ich bei meinem teuren dirt auch das system hilft zwar gegen den diebstahl der reifen und des sattels aber wenn jemand das schloss was den rahmen hält knackt bekommt die person auch locker das pitlock system auf noch dazu passt die pitlockschraube für die sattelstütze nur an sehr dünne rohre.
hoffe es konnte dir helfen


----------



## TZR (5. Juli 2009)

Sowas nimmt man für den Zweck, nix Titan.


----------



## Azrael2011 (5. Juli 2009)

> noch dazu passt die pitlockschraube für die sattelstütze nur an sehr dünne rohre.


 
das ist SO nicht ganz richtig.

einfach das pitlock anstelle der normalen klemmschraube nehmen und jut is,durchmesser ist da egal.
natürlich nutzt das nix wenn der dieb das ganze rad mitnimmt aber gegen den schnellen teileklau allemal.


----------



## Piktogramm (5. Juli 2009)

Das Einzige was gegen Diebstahl schÃ¼tzt ist ne Stadtschlampe fÃ¼r maximal 700â¬ der man von dem Preis maximal 500â¬ ansieht. Alles was drÃ¼ber liegt ist auf Dauer mit keinem Schloss oder Schraubensystem sicher zu behalten. Vor allem ein dekadentes Bike mit Titanteilen wird frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter von "professionellen" Kreisen eingesackt vor allem wenn die Zeit haben sich vor zu bereiten (normalerweise wird gescoutet wann wo welche Bikes stehen und wie sie gesichert sind, mit optimierter AusrÃ¼stung wird dann zugeschlagen und innerhalb ner halben Minute das Bike entwendet (30sek pro Schloss sind reale Zeiten -.-)).


----------



## RoyalRula (5. Juli 2009)

schon klar das man eigentlich was billigeres fahren sollte, aber die parts sind alle gebraucht gekauft und wird natürlich schon bissel teurer als 700 werden, aber die wenigsten erkennen eine moots stütze ohne decals als etwas recht wertvolles im gegensatz zu nem xtr schaltwerk, von daher würde sowas  eh nur für "insider" interessant. aber das wertvollste ist eigentlich der rahmen und der hat keine decals und ein abus schloss mit sicherheitsstufe 15 knackt man auch nicht eben im vorbeigehen


----------



## RoyalRula (5. Juli 2009)

aber danke schonmal für die Infos, das Pitlock schaut doch schonmal recht brauchbar aus


----------



## Piktogramm (5. Juli 2009)

Ich kann dir sagen, dass gewisse organisiertere Kreise Titan als Titan erkennen kÃ¶nnen. Steht dein Bike dann Ã¼ber lÃ¤ngere Zeit immer wieder an gleicher Stelle ist das Schloss schnell geknackt. FÃ¼r alle gÃ¤ngige SchlÃ¶sser gibt es Pickingwerkzeuge zu bezahlbaren BetrÃ¤gen (gÃ¼nstiger als die meisten Stadtschlampen die wir so fahren -.-) oder die Dinger werden sich nachgebaut. Damit ist das Knacken des Schlosses in kurzer Zeit mÃ¶glich!.

http://www.multipick-service.cc/htdocs/de/werkzeug/picksets/verspick/

Auf der Seite gibt es wenn man nur kurz "Abus" eingibt die gesamte Palette an Werkzeugen um fast alle SchlÃ¶sser knacken zu kÃ¶nnen. Mit anderen SchlÃ¶sserherstellern verhÃ¤lt es sich ebenso zudem sind die meisten Werkzeuge recht einfach nachbaubar (und wenn wir Biker Geld in FrÃ¤sarbeiten stecken die ~2g einsparen machen das die Typen um 2000â¬ zu "verdienen" erst recht)


----------



## RoyalRula (5. Juli 2009)

hab grad ein Set für 25 hier gekauft, 1 ist noch da:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280365975007


----------



## lix (6. Juli 2009)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Das Einzige was gegen Diebstahl schützt ist ne *Stadtschlampe für maximal 700 der man von dem Preis maximal 500* ansieht.
> ...





Hola, edel geht die Welt zu Grunde.
Vielleicht sollte ich meine Ansicht über Dekadenz noch einmal überdenken...

Eine Stadtschlampe à SSp (wartungsarm) <100 mit normalen Inbusspannern (kein Pitlock) als Schnellspannerersatz und einem halbwegs ordentlichen Schloss, gepaart mit einer gesunden Portion Wachsamkeit, sollte als Diebstahlschutz eigentlich völlig ausreichen.
Für Anbauteile aus Titan für den reinen Stadtverkehr (inkl. Parken) wäre ich nicht mutig genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (6. Juli 2009)

SSP geht nicht in allen Gegenden Deutschlands, es gibt Gebiete mit saftigen Steigungen und Menschen mit Knieproblemen. Da hilft nur ein Schalter und da gibt es dann auch nur zwei MÃ¶glichkeiten:
1. Neukauf eines Radls aus der 500â¬ Klasse (will Jemand aus unseren Reihen so etwas wirklich fahren?)
2. Restekeller aufrÃ¤umen + paar neue/ebay Teile und dann kommt nun mal ne 500â¬ Stadtschlampe zusammen (Preis der Teile wenn man sie in gutem Zustand bei ebay wieder versetzen wÃ¼rde). Dass dann so ein Radl ab und an noch etwas an die eigenen Vorlieben angepasst wird ist auch klar. Bzw sind die meisten Teile ausm Restekeller immer noch recht wertig (ich habe zB fÃ¼r 50â¬ Bremsscheiben an der Stadtschlampe eben weil sie gerade da waren )


----------



## lix (7. Juli 2009)

Nun, eine Stadtschlampe lÃ¤sst sich im Freien abstellen, ohne Federn lassen zu mÃ¼ssen. Beim Stadtrad >500â¬ mache ich mir schon eher Gedanken darÃ¼ber, wie lange ich vom Rad entfernt bleibe. Bei >500â¬ mache ich mir auch keine Gedanken mehr um eventuelle Titanteile am Rad, da schieÃt irgendwas meilenweit Ã¼bers Ziel hinaus. 

Kurzum: Bei den VorzÃ¼gen einer Edelschlampe mÃ¶chte ich mehr als nur den Standard genieÃen.

Noch besser: Tausch der Titanteile gegen Alu- o. Stahlpendants, den Preis dabei niedrig halten. Oder eben mit der erhÃ¶hten Klaugefahr leben.


----------



## Hacky62 (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
noch mal zum Pitlock System. 
Hab es selber an meinem Bike verbaut, nicht nur die LaufrÃ¤der und den Sattel sondern auch an der Scheibenbremse und dem Ahead â Vorbau. Wenn sie mir jetzt mein Bike klauen, haben sie nur SpaÃ bis zum nÃ¤chsten PlattfuÃ. Alle Teile die damit gesichert sind,  lassen sich nicht ohne  BeschÃ¤digung von Rahmen oder dem Teil selber demontieren. Die Arbeit fÃ¤ngt erst nach dem Diebstahl richtig anâ¦â¦ist also fÃ¼r die Diebe kein schnell verdientes Geld. Daher wird ein Bike mit Pitlock eher uninteressant fÃ¼r sie. Sicher ist der Preis hoch, ich hab dafÃ¼r 140â¬ direkt bei Pitlock bezahlt,  aber eine Bikeversicherung ist wesentlich teurer, geschweige denn eine neue Federgabel usw.

GruÃ Hacky62


----------



## Azrael2011 (9. Juli 2009)

> Alle Teile die damit gesichert sind, lassen sich nicht ohne BeschÃ¤digung von Rahmen oder dem Teil selber demontieren. Die Arbeit fÃ¤ngt erst nach dem Diebstahl richtig anâ¦â¦


 
denkste,dacht ich nÃ¤mlich auch,..gescheite flachzange,paar minuten ruhe und ab sind die dinger.


----------



## TZR (9. Juli 2009)

Und du glaubst, daß sich ein Dieb das Rad so genau ansieht, bevor er es klaut?



Hacky62 schrieb:


> Wenn sie mir jetzt mein Bike klauen, haben sie nur Spaß bis zum nächsten Plattfuß.



Wenn du im Ärger des Diebs einen Nutzen für dich siehst, ok.


----------



## schnellejugend (9. Juli 2009)

> Alle Teile die damit gesichert sind, lassen sich nicht ohne Beschädigung von Rahmen oder dem Teil selber demontieren.



Es lässt sich nicht ohne Beschädigung der Pitlockteile demontieren.

Zumindest Laufräder und Sattel ist kein Hexenwerk. Den Rest kenne ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hacky62 (9. Juli 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> denkste,dacht ich nämlich auch,..gescheite flachzange,paar minuten ruhe und ab sind die dinger.



So, hab jetzt mal das Pitlock  System an den Laufrädern versucht mit der Flachzange ( Hazet ) zu öffnen.  Lies mir keine Ruhe. Geht tatsächlich!!!! Hab dann das Anzugsdrehmoment von 10 Nm auf 25 Nm erhöht. Wieder mit Flachzange versucht zu öffnen diesmal kein Erfolg. Zur Flachzange noch eine Wasserpumpenzange als Hebel genommen, auch kein Erfolg, da die Zangenspitze von der Pitlockmutter immer abrutscht. Und ich dachte schon, ich hätte 140 in den Wind geschossen


Zitat von TZR:


> Und du glaubst, daß sich ein Dieb das Rad so genau ansieht, bevor er es klaut?



Ja das glaub ich.Da die meisten nur auf das schnelle Geld aus sind.Und ich will es ihnen so schwer wie möglich machen.Vielleicht dienen die Teile auch etwas zur Abschreckung.Ich nutze jedenfalls meine "Stadtschlampe" Red Bull Alteam 700 für alles. Ich hab einfach keinen Bock mit einer Gurke in der Stadt oder zum Baden unterwegs zu sein! Das vermiest mir echt das Biken!100%igen Schutz gibt es leider nicht. Auf Touren nehm ich mein Rotwild immer mit auf´s Zimmer und das ist schon Nervig. Für mich ist es sowieso unverständlich das sich die Leute nicht an die Regel *nicht Anfassen, nur Anschauen* halten. Jedem Bikedieb sollte man die Hände abhacken, spätestens nach dem zweiten Bikediebstahl muss er verdammt gut Freihändig fahren können

Gruß Hacky62

P.s. ich bin wirklich kein Vertreter von Pitlock, aber ich bin weiterhin davon überzeugt. Ich werd Euch berichten wenn mein Bike,trotz Pitlock,geklaut wurde.


----------



## LOLmaker (9. Juli 2009)

HAHAHAHAH !!!!!!!!!!! genau so muss man das machen ^^ 
ich weiß wie es ist wenn einem das bike gestohlen wird miens hamse vor ca 4 wochen mitgenommen und das pitlocksystem hat daran nichts geändert ich habe das bike auch schon wieder in meiner stadt gesehen und da waren keine pitlock teile mehr dran ...


----------



## schnellejugend (9. Juli 2009)

Mit dem Dremel geht alles auf oder ab. Drehmoment egal.


Als Schutz in der Stadt gegen Teileklau ist es trotzdem gut.


----------



## schallundrauch (10. Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber Systeme wie das Pitlock helfen nur gegen den Diebstahl von Schnellspannern.

Wenn man das Teil abbekommen will dann bekommt man es auch ab, ich tippe mal auf etwa 10Sek. Arbeit mit der Flex (Kopf abschneiden, wegschleifen bis noch knapp 1mm steht und ein satter Schlag auf die Achse oder einfach einen 3mm breiten Schlitz reinschneiden und das Teil mit enem Flacheisen aufdrehen)

Und nur um die Spanner selber gegen allzuschnelle entwendung zu schützen tun es auch billige Innensechskantspanner.

Es ist leider so, wenn jemand etwas klauen möchte dann schafft er das auch, und selbst das beste Bügelschloss hält einer (Akku-)Flex mit der richtigen Trennscheibe nur wenige Sekunden stand.


----------



## schnellejugend (10. Juli 2009)

> Und nur um die Spanner selber gegen allzuschnelle entwendung zu schützen tun es auch billige Innensechskantspanner.



Oder Spanner weglassen


----------



## Azrael2011 (10. Juli 2009)

da gibts aber noch ein anderes system,vor kurzem war da sogar ein fred wo das dingens mit pitlock verglichen wurde,..ich find das mistding nur nich*megger

irgendwas mit so 3 löchern oder sowas inner art*verzweifel


----------



## kmp (10. Juli 2009)

pinhead ist das andere system. nachdem was ich gelesen habe etwas sicherer als das pitlock. sieht auch besser aus finde ich. Ich habs noch nicht werds mir aber noch zulegen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sind da die schlüssel auch einmalig. Das ganze ist wohl mit nem Felgenschloss vom Auto vergleichbar.


----------



## Hacky62 (10. Juli 2009)

> Sorry, aber Systeme wie das Pitlock helfen nur gegen den Diebstahl von Schnellspannern.



Ist nicht ganz richtig. Hab es auch am Ahead und an den Bremssätteln verbaut.
Von dem Pinheadsystem war mir bis jetzt nichts bekannt. Dachte es gibt nur das Pitlocksystem. Auch die Händler hier in Hannover empfehlen einem das Pitlocksystem. Hab es mir jetzt das Pinhead  im Netz angeschaut, es sieht nicht nur besser aus, es ist auch wesentlich Günstiger ( 50% ). Auch der Pinheadschlüssel ist handlicher, sieht zumindest so aus, als diese mikrige Pitlock-Sechskantnuss. Wie gut das es das Forum hier gibt, man lernt nie aus....


Gruß Hacky62


----------



## kmp (12. Juli 2009)

hier nochmal der Thread wo es um Pinhead vs Pitlock geht.
Ich kannte vorher auch nur Pitlock und bin beim Lesen darauf gestoßen, dass von mehreren gesagt wurde, dass man die doch recht schnell mit normalem Werkzeug aufkriegt. Das Pinhead-System scheint mir irgendwie nochmal sicherere zu sein.


----------

